# What mobile app can I use to meet expats in China



## Jack12 (Feb 15, 2013)

I live in China. What software, website or mobile app can I use to meet expats in China, especially in my city? By the way, I live in Hangzhou.


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

Have you tried Hangzhou Expat ?


----------



## TaxFreeCayman (Feb 28, 2013)

You are in the right place already
This forum has a mobile app too
For what purpose are you trying to meet expats?


----------

